# cracked windshield covered by CPO?



## bob behrooz (Sep 18, 2006)

I cracked my windshield spraying it with water after the car sat in 80 degree sun and was hot inside. I did not think it was possible, but I heard a pop and had two nice 12” cracks running down the windshield. Now what? The car has extended CPO and I want BMW to pay for a new windshield. Has any body been in this situation and what advice do you have? 
I am aware that CPO does not cover glass which is reasonable if glass is broken due to flying rocks etc. but I believe a windshield has to be able to survive some temperature differences? What if you drive thru a car-wash on a hot day; shouldn’t the windshield be able to handle that? Can I argue material problem or does that fall under "wear and tear"? 
Like to know if anybody has had their windshield crack due to “temperature stress”. Were you able to get BMW CPO to cover it? After all CPO is extended warranty.


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

I would say that BMW is not going to pay for that. 

Your going to have to pay to have a new windshield installed. I used Safelite to have mine replaced in May. They did a good job and had the best price. You have to request an OEM windshield though, otherwise they bring a generic windshield. Cost me $307 with rain sensor.


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

Usually insurance covers it without dinging you for higher rates. I had one crack on the first cool night a couple years ago. Only cost about $50 in deductible since it wasn't an accident.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

No, unless it was delivered that way. Heck, BMW doesnt even cover glass on New car warranty or maintenance plan.


----------



## bob behrooz (Sep 18, 2006)

AzNMpower32 said:


> No, unless it was delivered that way. Heck, BMW doesnt even cover glass on New car warranty or maintenance plan.


Please see thread (especially posting by 12Special) at: 
http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79482&highlight=windshield+replacement


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

What happened eventually? Did dealer agree that it was not a stone caused crack?


----------

